

Bill Gates: Life After Microsoft - dskhatri
http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?vid=be9075bb-df0a-41c9-8d86-7ded46627e26

======
daniel-cussen
It's interesting from a nerd-pride point of view. He's good at laughing at
himself. I can't believe he did the scene in the gym and then one in the rap
studio. You kind of forget he's the richest guy on earth.

Nerd Pride!

------
lst
> Life After Microsoft

For him or for us? Why is he so egocentric?!

